# Anyone have autoimmune reaction to Natural Desiccated?



## gr8bliss (May 20, 2015)

I am curious if anyone has any experience of having increased autoimmunity from natural desiccated thyroid? I know that T4 only supplementation didn't worik for me because I had T4 buildup, normal tsh and basically zero T3 when I was on it but since switching to Armour 5 years ago it seems like I am constantly fluctuating and experiencing what seems like autoimmune attacks. I know a lot of people swear by NDT but I just seems like a possibility to me that in some people if the body is attacking the thyroid it might also attack natural thyroid supplements taken in since it is so similar.


----------



## Kami (May 17, 2015)

I'am not real experienced at this yet, but I've heard if NDT isn't working the first two things to check is your iron levels & your adrenals. Also, selenium helps T4 covert to T3! Hope this helps a little


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have TSI, it's really, really hard to deal with any t3 medication.


----------



## gr8bliss (May 20, 2015)

Kami- I have an increase in thyroid hormones on NDT but I have constant fluctuations. I think my adrenals need some work but my iron levels were tested the other day and are good. I have also heard that selenium along with zinc help in T4 conversion and I wonder if taking those would make T4 meds more tolerable.

Joplin1975- Thanks I hadn't heard this before. So if I have TSI I might not be able to deal with any T3 and I already know I can't deal with T4....soooo... what do I do? Just keel over and die? It wouldn't sound like a terrible option if I didn't have 2 kids to raise =( Thyroids suck.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that TSI makes it almost impossible to stabilize on any meds. Especially if you have high levels. For that reason, I'd honestly advocate thyroid ablation.


----------



## gr8bliss (May 20, 2015)

So in that case your body stops producing TSI and you can stabilize on meds? I thought TSI would continue to be produced even without a thyroid since from what I understand it is not produced by the thyroid. Is that incorrect? Thanks for your input.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Without a thyroid, there is no reason for the body to produce TSI. You may still have low levels, but it will be manageable. First step? Get a TSI test.


----------



## gr8bliss (May 20, 2015)

Thank you so much. I'm on it.


----------

